
US Air Force Chooses AT-6, A-29 for Secondary Light Attack Experiment - geezerjay
https://www.military.com/dodbuzz/2018/02/02/air-force-chooses-6-29-secondary-light-attack-experiment.html
======
geezerjay
Here are the wikipedia articles on the planes:

* Embraer Super Tucano A-29: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_EMB_314_Super_Tucano](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_EMB_314_Super_Tucano)

* Textron Aviation AT-6 Wolverine: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beechcraft_T-6_Texan_II](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beechcraft_T-6_Texan_II)

